# How Much "Sense Of Humor" Do You Have?



## ClassicRockr (Feb 18, 2015)

My wife absolutely loves my "sense of humor" type of personality, but we've seen some older folks, mainly ladies, that sure didn't see my humor as funny. But, then again, my wife knows that sarcasm and belligerency can be a part of my humor and it doesn't bother her at all. She can be quite humorous at times as well. Our "sense of humor" is the reason why we can watch tv shows like Mash, Last Comic Standing, Last Man Standing, Mysteries of Laura. Movies like Get Smart, Weekend At Bernie's, To Paris With Love and other moves like them. Just recently we rented/watched the movie, St. Vincent w/Bill Murray and Melissa McCarthy. There were parts of this movie that were simply hilarious and we laughed our butts off. 

Than, there are those, like my MIL (RIP) that had very little-to-no sense of humor at all. I remember when I met my wife, she was sharing a 2-bedroom apartment with her mom. For a year, before we married, I lived with my wife and her mom. I distinctly remember a few times when the three of us were watching tv in the living room, something really funny would come on and her mom just sit in her chair and starred at the tv. Not a single giggle came out of her. Wife and I would be laughing like mad and I told my wife later, "I wonder if we are laughing because of what's on tv or because of how your mom is being?" She said, "probably both", with a smile. 

So, how much of a "sense of humor" do you have? I know, by some of the threads that are on this forum, there are some members with BIG TIME "sense of humor" in them.


----------



## avrp (Feb 18, 2015)

I have to conciously try to have a sense of humor. Mine is different than most...like I don't laugh when somebody falls. It's not funny to me. My daughter laughs hysterically at it.
Anyway I do have sort of a serious personality and have to tell myself to lighten up!
Life is good since retirement. I want to enjoy it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 18, 2015)

None for me..... I'm dry as popcorn


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 18, 2015)

marty said:


> I have to conciously try to have a sense of humor. Mine is different than most...like I don't laugh when somebody falls. It's not funny to me. My daughter laughs hysterically at it.
> Anyway I do have sort of a serious personality and have to tell myself to lighten up!
> Life is good since retirement. I want to enjoy it.



My wife and I comment frequently about the proliferation of "funny videos" featuring falls and other accidents and wonder what we have become that someone hurting themselves is funny.  I am with you Marty, not funny to me.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm not into physical humor..  I'm more into satire... LOVE satire..  My husband loves the physical stuff... the Three Stooges etc.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 18, 2015)

Bet he like Red Skelton with his spitting water etc...Not me.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Bet he like Red Skelton with his spitting water etc...Not me.



Ya know who he always wants to watch...  Svengoolie...  Do you have him there?   He's hosts the Saturday night old horror movies and he does the rubber chicken thing and other physical gags.   Not for me..


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 18, 2015)

He wouldn't make it here.  No we don't have him.  Sounds like local.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 18, 2015)

Yeah... I believe he is... but my hubby just laughs his butt off at him...  I think he's weird.... both hubby AND Sven.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 18, 2015)

*lmao*


----------



## AprilT (Feb 18, 2015)

That's interesting Marty, for the most part some people I know say I have a very serious personality, it may not often come across that way in my writing. I do have a pretty good sense of humor, I don't find someone falling down funny either, at least not till I know their not hurt.   My humor, my sensibilities aren't quite like every other person either.  But some people do get me right away and some don't.  My sense of humor I would say is part of my survival.  I much rather laugh, see the humor in many of life's experiences having seen and experienced some of the worse.  I can spin most of what ails me into humor and for me that's a good thing.  It doesn't work everyday of every minute, but it works most days and for that, I'm grateful for my sense of humor.  I rather laugh at me than laugh at other's misfortunes and if I can make them laugh with me, that's even better.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 18, 2015)

I do have a sense of humour which is sometimes weird, sometimes silly.  I grew up in a witty family. I've been able to develop a sarcastic humour in the UK in order to defend myself from constant pish/piss taking.  (mocking, ridiculing, teasing) - IOW British humour.  The British often say Americans don't get irony, but that's no true.  Examples:  Simpsons, Seinfeld. 

http://ideas.time.com/2011/11/09/the-difference-between-american-and-british-humour/


----------



## Cookie (Feb 18, 2015)

I love slapstick and used to roll around in hysterics watching 3 Stooges when I was a kid, especially pie throwing at posh parties.  
I find Groucho Marx movies hilarious, love Seinfeld, Monty Python and satire.  I myself have a very irreverent sense of humor laced with doses of mocking and tongue in cheek.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 18, 2015)

I think that I have an adult sense of humor and love to laugh about adult situations.

I think that I'm WELL above the 4th grade playground sense of humor such as kick me sign on the back, pie-in -the--face, prat falls and ESPECIALLY  flatulence humor !


----------



## AprilT (Feb 18, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I love slapstick and used to roll around in hysterics watching 3 Stooges when I was a kid, especially pie throwing at posh parties.
> I find Groucho Marx movies hilarious, love Seinfeld, Monty Python and satire.  I myself have a very irreverent sense of humor laced with doses of mocking and tongue in cheek.



Have always been a fan of Groucho Marx from as young as a preteen, when in a low mood, he and his brother's movies could lift my spirits instantly.  Seinfeld, Python and similar not too shabby either.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 18, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I think that I have an adult sense of humor and love to laugh about adult situations.
> 
> I think that I'm WELL above the 4th grade playground sense of humor such as kick me sign on the back, pie-in -the--face, prat falls and ESPECIALLY  flatulence humor !



" I ...fff:.. in your general direction....."  (Monty Python) "         ...... I'm not....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2015)

AprilT said:


> That's interesting Marty, for the most part some people I know say I have a very serious personality, it may not often come across that way in my writing. I do have a pretty good sense of humor, I don't find someone falling down funny either, at least not till I know their not hurt.   My humor, my sensibilities aren't quite like every other person either.  But some people do get me right away and some don't.  My sense of humor I would say is part of my survival.  I much rather laugh, see the humor in many of life's experiences having seen and experienced some of the worse.  I can spin most of what ails me into humor and for me that's a good thing.  It doesn't work everyday of every minute, but it works most days and for that, I'm grateful for my sense of humor.  I rather laugh at me than laugh at other's misfortunes and if I can make them laugh with me, that's even better.



Ditto April...I'm pretty much the same as you...but I do laugh a lot now, although I used to be very serious. I got sick of people telling me to ''cheer up'' when actually I was perfectly fine until they said that and then they teed me off..LOL..I just always had a serious kind of face.


Sorrrrry cookie but I have always..._always_ hated slapstick..cannot stand it, I don't find a flan in someones' face or someone slipping on a banana skin remotely amusing, never have.

That said I find some American comedies get irony very well...although tbf they did come late to it in comedy compared to us in the UK  ..but Friends, Everybody loves Raymond..Frazier ( even though I cannot stand Daphne and her fake accent)..Golden Girls ( my favourite of all)..and the very few other American comedies we get here I do enjoy for the most part.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 18, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Ditto April...I'm pretty much the same as you...but I do laugh a lot now, although I used to be very serious. I got sick of people telling me to ''cheer up'' when actually I was perfectly fine until they said that and then they teed me off..LOL..I just always had a serious kind of face.
> 
> 
> Sorrrrry cookie but I have always..._always_ hated slapstick..cannot stand it, I don't find a flan in someones' face or someone slipping on a banana skin remotely amusing, never have.
> ...



Not the least bit funny when people are hurt.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2015)

Nope it's not funny when people are hurt JIm for sure...but I don't find it funny even when so called comedians  are pretending to be hurt in slapstick comedy..Charlie chaplin, style..Jerry Lewis..lee Evans , Jim carrey etc  I don't find it the least bit funny seeing people falling and slipping all over the place..cheap way to get a laugh IMO..


----------



## Cookie (Feb 18, 2015)

I think humor is very personal and unique for everyone - something visceral or instinctive - I don't know why we find some things so funny.  I love the cream pie in the face of snobs ..... for it's shock value, especially if they have it coming --- but I don't find accidents or violence funny at all. 

Laughter is healthy and healing, so it doesn't matter to me all that much, as long as I can laugh.  Of course the hardest thing to laugh at is ourselves.:laugh:


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm a dry humor type. Think Bob Newhart......only not as funny. Actually, I guess I'm pretty boring.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2015)

So true Cookie...and fortunately I seem to have the talent to laugh at myself most, so maybe that's a good thing..


----------



## Cookie (Feb 18, 2015)

If you can laugh at yourself, then you are one in a million and are lucky. I tend to take myself a bit too seriously sometimes.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 18, 2015)

My idea of funny, Blazing Saddles, Seinfeld, John Stewart, Bob Newhart, Rodney Dangerfield to name a few.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 18, 2015)

Like others I don't particular like the pie in the face parts of the acts or anything that involves hitting and hurting others, but when they do bits that involve some physical humor, I get a kick out of it.











This one just the first couple of minute cracked me up till the.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 18, 2015)

What I thought was pretty funny, and weird at the same time, is how George Lopez would make fun of Hispanics in his old tv show, The George Lopez Show. I mean, he would really make fun of the his kind, the Hispanic society. Wonder how the Hispanic's felt about that? And, then there is the tv show, Last Man Standing and how Tim Allen jokes about, and with, his African-American neighbor buddy Chuck and how Chuck returns the favor about the White society. I know, last year for the first time, when we watched Last Comic Standing, the African-American comics really made some jokes about that Race.

I think all the joking around on these shows are really funny, but on the serious side of it, just wonder how the people these comedians joke around about feel?

In the movie, Shallow Hal (Jack Black), the movie makes fun of heavy/obese and "not so good looking" women and men. He is put under a spell by Tony Robbins to see those heavy/obese and "not so pretty" types as beautiful women and good looking men. We actually seen this movie in a theater and when the movie started joking around about these men and women, a rather heavy lady got up out of her seat, gave the screen the finger and left. It was pretty obvious that she wasn't happy at all about the story-line of this movie. 

So, I guess a person can have a great "sense of humor" and laugh about funny things, but just how funny are jokes that put people down?


----------



## Cookie (Feb 18, 2015)

No body got hurt in this film


----------



## Falcon (Feb 18, 2015)

As a kid, I liked slapstick and the Marx Brothers movies. (Harpo could REALLY play his harp professionally.

I can still laugh @ their reruns.

Bob Newhart is @ the very top of my list today. Who could ever think of ideas like that?

  His "Tobacco" and "Ledge Psychology"  Are the funniest things I've ever heard.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 18, 2015)

Please be sure to read my reply (#26) (number is on the right-hand/top corner of reply) about this thread. I don't know how many people think about the kind of humor that I talk about on that reply.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 18, 2015)

CR, What you say is true, but you have to admit that  in any theater, anywhere, there is at least ONE person (if not more) who will be offended at _something_

they see or hear and walk out.  It just can't be helped. IOW, You just can't please EVERYONE.  I share your thoughts.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 18, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> What I thought was pretty funny, and weird at the same time, is how George Lopez would make fun of Hispanics in his old tv show, The George Lopez Show. I mean, he would really make fun of the his kind, the Hispanic society. Wonder how the Hispanic's felt about that? And, then there is the tv show, Last Man Standing and how Tim Allen jokes about, and with, his African-American neighbor buddy Chuck and how Chuck returns the favor about the White society. I know, last year for the first time, when we watched Last Comic Standing, the African-American comics really made some jokes about that Race.
> 
> I think all the joking around on these shows are really funny, but on the serious side of it, just wonder how the people these comedians joke around about feel?
> 
> ...



So now you want to make this a political discussion instead of how much sense of humor one has, different topic don't you think?  And why did you pick black, hispanics and fat women, why not Irish, Italians, Jews, why does it always have to be about black people with folks like you.


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 18, 2015)

I try to keep a sense of humor about everything.  I also have no problems laughing at myself-after all, if I don't everyone else will.


----------



## Catraoine (Feb 18, 2015)

I love satire and black humour, with the latter timing though it is really important plus the audience. Laughter is very healing.
As others have said shows like the Funniest Home Video's do not make me laugh at all, just not funny especially when it is children.

Monty Python ? Love it!:hair:


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 18, 2015)

I have always had good co-workers and employees.  In my younger days we were very big on "practical jokes"  They kept getting bigger and more elaborate (and involved a lot of hard physical work.  Hiding tractors, taking all 4 wheels off cars and leaving them up on jacks, stacking a truck load of firewood in front of the only working door to a friends house.  His wife was pregnant and came home from work having to pee real bad.)   We finally gave them up.  Wives were getting ticked, and then we got the sherrif called on us several times, and the grand finale was when we caused the evacuation of a motel where we were having a conference.   Fake bombs didn't get you thrown in jail in 1986, but may have come close.

Gene


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 18, 2015)

The heart of comedy is the human condition in all of its many forms. If you can't laugh at yourself and you can't laugh at others, then you're facing a gruesome life.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2015)

Hubby and I have a good sense of humor, and rarely, if ever a day goes by without some smiles, laughs and chuckles.  Things happen throughout the day where something spontaneous will come to us and we'll both play on it and share a laugh. I also enjoy coming here and getting a smile or chuckle to start my day.

I've liked old movies like Trains, Boats and Planes with Steve Martin and John Candy, or The Party with Peter Sellers, Airplane, etc..  Always been a sitcom fan of shows like Seinfeld, Curb your Enthusiasm, Married With Children, etc.

Although not for everyone, I've always enjoyed comics who were a bit 'edgy' like Lewis Black, Daniel Tosh, Carlos Mencia, Dave Chapelle, Anthony Jeselnik, George Carlin, Dana Carvey, Wanda Sykes, etc., too many to name.

Never really got into slapstick comedy or practical jokes, but I know that sense of humor is as individual as personality.  Most important thing IMO, is not to take life too seriously and enjoy a good laugh whenever your can, whatever tickles your funnybone. :yes:


----------



## drifter (Feb 18, 2015)

I guess I've never had a sense of humor. Looking back at old pictures over the years I never cracked a smile when everyone was laughing. Once I did smile. Everyone said I looked like an idiot. Now years later my face is frozen in a frown, too ugly to show. I watch other people laugh and I think, "Idiots."  Woe is me.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't like physical humor, either, or slapstick.  I absolutely LOVE MASH, Seinfeld types of things.


----------



## drifter (Feb 18, 2015)

I do too, Butterfly.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2015)

Humour is definitely subjective, there are a few people on here who make me laugh out loud at times because they are genuinely funny.. ...then there are one...or 2 who _think _they are funny  .


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> The heart of comedy is the human condition in all of its many forms. If you can't laugh at yourself and you can't laugh at others, then you're facing a gruesome life.




Think you've mastered that Phil..no gruesome life for you..


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 19, 2015)

Now, now, now........don't make this a personal thing! I only mentioned blacks because of the two tv shows where comedians make fun of black society. In fact, Chuck, the dude on Last Man Standing, makes fun of Tim Allen and the white society...........should I, because I'm white, be upset over that? Not me, but there would be those that would. My reply wasn't meant to be a political one in any shape or form. Some folks who have a "sense of humor" don't care what the humor is about, while others wouldn't watch tv shows that make fun of a certain race. 

I have nothing against blacks........just to let you know. I have some very nice black friends........just to let you know that also!



AprilT said:


> So now you want to make this a political discussion instead of how much sense of humor one has, different topic don't you think?  And why did you pick black, hispanics and fat women, why not Irish, Italians, Jews, why does it always have to be about black people with folks like you.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 19, 2015)

Funny, but, even though my MIL didn't have a sense of humor, she did smile when I took pictures of her and the family or just her alone. Now, there is my BIL that really has to be made to smile for a picture or laugh at all. A lot of times, it was really hard being around him! 

Another thing I know, wife and I are in our mid 60's, but with the way we act, pretty childish at times, many folks on this forum wouldn't get along with us. 



drifter said:


> I guess I've never had a sense of humor. Looking back at old pictures over the years I never cracked a smile when everyone was laughing. Once I did smile. Everyone said I looked like an idiot. Now years later my face is frozen in a frown, too ugly to show. I watch other people laugh and I think, "Idiots."  Woe is me.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 19, 2015)

My husband, being Scottish, makes fun of absolutely everybody.  I told him once that he thought people were put on this earth for him to make fun of. And then he was sent ME!  Ack!  Since then I've learned to give it back almost as good!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 19, 2015)

I always loved Monty Python, George Carlin, Billy Connolly.  Also love to laugh at myself!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)

i have a sense of humor that most people enjoy. some don't understand it. i don't understand how some people can be so bland and not be able to laugh and enjoy themselves. i don't get along with people who are serious all the time. they're too boring and no fun.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)

I have always been a comedian and even made some teachers and bosses laugh. I have a quick wit and cannot help seeing the strange humor in most things. My older sister is the same which helps us connect. My son as well.
The few good friends I've enjoyed have also looked at life in the same vein . . . hilarious. They just get it.

OH! In high school girls would come around and say, "Make us laugh!" I would answer quite seriously, "Look, I'm not a trained monkey for your enjoyment. Stick around and something just might come up." They would giggle and run away screaming, "Oh you're SO funny!" Tee Hee Hee Hee. Ahhhhh, teenagers.

Another time my good buddy was surrounded by laughing girls and as I approached it was obvious he was telling them something funny I had said the previous night. Comedy is a cruel business. 

One more thing before I let go of your ear. My humor comes from within me laughing at and about things I see and experience. I cannot and would not control nor stop it. I enjoy it immensely. It keeps me somewhat . . . sane. So, if you enjoy it as well, all the better. 

Thanks for listening. I'll here all week . . .


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 25, 2021)

I have a terrific sense of humor.  It’s how I stay sane.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 25, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I have a terrific sense of humor.  It’s how I stay sane.


me 2


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2021)

I think I have a good sense of humor--whatever that is.  I can be sarcastic at times, though, and don't know how many "get" that about me.  I enjoy humor very much.


----------



## Elsie (Apr 25, 2021)

AZ Jim said:


> My wife and I comment frequently about the proliferation of "funny videos" featuring falls and other accidents and wonder what we have become that someone hurting themselves is funny.  I am with you Marty, not funny to me.


I'm with you.  If the shown "accident" is just a silly goof, no harmful twisting of neck or body, etc., I chuckle.  What is "funny" about a person getting harmed, no matter how or what caused it??


----------



## jujube (Apr 25, 2021)

I think it goes without saying that I have a rather warped sense of humor.....


----------



## Elsie (Apr 25, 2021)

QuickSilver said:


> Ya know who he always wants to watch...  Svengoolie...  Do you have him there?   He's hosts the Saturday night old horror movies and he does the rubber chicken thing and other physical gags.   Not for me..


His attempts to be funny strike me as funny.


----------



## Llynn (Apr 25, 2021)

I think I have an ok sense of humor. I like to laugh and I am a great audience for an accomplished yarn spinner. I once worked with a man who was just knock down funny. It came to the point where I had to beg him not to tell me jokes. He would get me laughing so hard that it hurt and I would be absolutely helpless, literally rolling on the floor.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Elsie (Apr 25, 2021)

Don'tcha just hate it when someone tells a joke you don't think is funny, and because you don't laugh they accuse you of having no sense of humor?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)

I don't think that's quite what they were talking about Elsie.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2021)

Cookie said:


> If you can laugh at yourself, then you are one in a million and are lucky. I tend to take myself a bit too seriously sometimes.


I can definitely laugh at myself and have a good sense of humour but I do I take myself far too seriously.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 28, 2021)

jujube said:


> I think it goes without saying that I have a rather warped sense of humor.....


Same here.  Sign we  put up in the gas station rest room.


----------



## grahamg (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Apr 29, 2021)

I grew up with a father who was always telling a joke. He and my mother laughed a lot in their 60 year marriage and I think that is what kept my mom going when she got sick and became crippled. A sense of humor is important to me and I missed that in my marriage. My husband developed a bit of one due to living with me over the years. But his family........oh my! No sense of humor at all.

I have liked a lot of comedies over the years, Burns & Allen, I Love Lucy, being the ones I still watch along with many others. I have to admit no one makes me laugh more than Deputy Barney Fife on The Andy Griffith Show. He made the show in my opinion. I think humor is an individual thing since we all have different taste.


----------



## Della (Apr 29, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I have to admit no one makes me laugh more than Deputy Barney Fife on The Andy Griffith Show. He made the show in my opinion. I think humor is an individual thing since we all have different taste.


That's my all time favorite.  I still watch the re-runs and have most of the lines memorized.  
I used to love the line up of Bob Newhart followed by The Mary Tyler Moore Show.
Newer, favorites were Third Rock From the Sun and Everybody Loves Raymond.
These days I think I get more laughs from YouTube animal videos than TV.

We laugh a lot in this house, my husband is a hoot, my son has a dry wit, and we think almost everything our dachshund does is funny.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Gaer (Apr 29, 2021)

I have a wicked, oddball sense of humor.  Ilaugh, but no one understands why.


----------



## Dana (Apr 29, 2021)

My sense of humour is working overtime today


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

Not half as much as ours.


----------

